# S.O.S. Headed to Yuba City/Marysville for 13 weeks



## firefly12 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I'm being transferred to Yuba City/Marysville for a 13 week contract. Would love to have any information regarding rides, riding conditions, places to ride/live/eat, etc. Please share your knowledge. I've read the maps and it seems there are a lot of bike paths. I really like to do business with bike friendly businesses. Please help!!! I am really excited about this opportunity and want a great experience. My time there will be limited then I return to FL. 
Thank you in advance:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lou_cutlass (Feb 11, 2005)

Bumping this back to the top. I'll be in Yuba City in July and August and looking for any recommended road rides. If you have any other recommendations for things to do I'd greatly appreciate a heads up. I'm still not sold on packing my bike along so please convince me with epic rides.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've got family in Yuba city and lived in the area as a kid. I've yet to stop back through with a road bike but there are definitely some interesting roads around and A LOT of high level cyclists around. Id think the strong cycling presence is a good indication of the routes around. I plan on bringing my bike along and riding that area when I head down to Monterey in July.


----------



## bddbb (Dec 8, 2001)

Yes, there is some great riding around the area. If you are looking for a mostly flat ride you can ride around the Sutter Buttes. If you want hills you can ride into Loma Rica and from there you can take several routes depending on how far you want to go and how much climbing you want. 

There is a club in town called Yuba Sutter Cyclists. You might want to get in contact with them.

I would definitely take your bike though.

bddbb


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

To the OP: So who did you piss off to get shipped to Yuba City?  j/k 

I have riden in the Knights Landing/Woodland area just to the south of Yuba City. The immediate area is mostly flat. There are some nice farm/ranch roads. Beware of goats head (puncture vine) as it can eat many tubes. I would suggest carrying a mini pump and a patch kit to go along with a couple tubes.

Riding east out of Marysville will get you into some hills.


----------



## firefly12 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's a contract. What do I know-I'm from Florida! Had my road bike & mountain bike shipped out. Although a lot of effort was made to protect my road bike, the shipping company managed to knock a large hole in the side of the box, penetrate the 2" foam tubing around the down tube to cracking it. Really!!! Rode the mountain bike a couple of times locally in town but it's not the same. The buttes are cooler for most of the day and just beautiful. Most of the roads out that way are pretty flat. Hope to deal with the road bike problem soon.


----------

